# So much for Girls Soccer! Thanks Joe!!!



## MARsSPEED (Jan 21, 2021)

Wish I could put this in the SoCal thread! It’s scientifically proven that biological males hold a physical advantage over biological females.

The only question is how much damage can this do to Women’s sports in 4 to 8 years...









						Day One, Biden Destroys Girls' Sports With Anti-Science Executive Order
					

Biden issued an executive order mandating that any schools receiving federal funding must pretend boys and girls are the same or risk losing that funding.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> Wish I could put this in the SoCal thread! It’s scientifically proven that biological males hold a physical advantage over biological females.
> 
> The only question is how much damage can this do to Women’s sports in 4 to 8 years...
> 
> ...


Wow you people are stupid. Do you ever think for yourselves?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jan 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wow you people are stupid. Do you ever think for yourselves?


No, please explain how this makes any sense whatsoever. I need a good laugh.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> No, please explain how this makes any sense whatsoever. I need a good laugh.


Did you read the EO?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes, boys who think they are girls can participate in girls HS teams and also be in the girls locker room. That is all I really need to know.

Dawn(nie) will never make the boys team so the reality is that boys will not be effected.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> Yes, boys who think they are girls can participate in girls HS teams and also be in the girls locker room. That is all I really need to know.
> 
> Dawn(nie) will never make the boys team so the reality is that boys will not be effected.


Can you show me where it says that?


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 26, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can you show me where it says that?


It says something vague like children should be able to learn without worrying about access to the classroom locker room or sports. Because it’s so vague that leaves it to the courts to interpret what Biden really means by this. You can definitely expect locker room law suits particularly in red states (iirc California already does this). In states like California you’ll probably get lawsuits to the college athletics requirements that athletes need to be on hormones for a year. What they thing means is now up to a judge and their creative or not so creative interpretation.

I personally always thought this issue has been overblown by both sides. On the one hand there’s not going to be a rush of crazy pervs declaring their girls because they want to look at something in a locker room.  On the other hand there is a concern at the highest level that mtf transgenders blow the curve. I always thought the college rules were a good solid compromise between inclusion and fairness but guess we aren’t doing that these days anymore and it’s my way or the highway

I reffed an ayso game of 8 year olds once with a kid who was born male but declared himself female. Nicest sweetest little kid.  Was very happy playing on the girls team (and at the same time reveling in the attention). Was not the strongest kid on the field despite being biological male.  Not even close.  Impact on the game was zero (if not actually a negative) since the child cowered any time the ball came near.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> It says something vague like children should be able to learn without worrying about access to the classroom locker room or sports. Because it’s so vague that leaves it to the courts to interpret what Biden really means by this. You can definitely expect locker room law suits particularly in red states (iirc California already does this). In states like California you’ll probably get lawsuits to the college athletics requirements that athletes need to be on hormones for a year. What they thing means is now up to a judge and their creative or not so creative interpretation.
> 
> I personally always thought this issue has been overblown by both sides. On the one hand there’s not going to be a rush of crazy pervs declaring their girls because they want to look at something in a locker room.  On the other hand there is a concern at the highest level that mtf transgenders blow the curve. I always thought the college rules were a good solid compromise between inclusion and fairness but guess we aren’t doing that these days anymore and it’s my way or the highway
> 
> I reffed an ayso game of 8 year olds once with a kid who was born male but declared himself female. Nicest sweetest little kid.  Was very happy playing on the girls team (and at the same time reveling in the attention). Was not the strongest kid on the field despite being biological male.  Not even close.  Impact on the game was zero (if not actually a negative) since the child cowered any time the ball came near.


I’m pretty sure people will do the right thing.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 26, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I’m pretty sure people will do the right thing.


I'm pretty sure they won't.  People care more about winning than "doing the right thing".  The right thing is the long standing NCAA transgender rules which balance equity and inclusion concerns.  The right (which said very little about those rules to date) now thinks they are extreme.  The left will file a lawsuit to have them revoked.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## thelonggame (Jan 26, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> Wish I could put this in the SoCal thread! It’s scientifically proven that biological males hold a physical advantage over biological females.
> 
> The only question is how much damage can this do to Women’s sports in 4 to 8 years...
> 
> ...


More Trump supporter bullshit. Just looking for a reason to get Trump back in office. What a dumbfuck you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> I'm pretty sure they won't.  People care more about winning than "doing the right thing".  The right thing is the long standing NCAA transgender rules which balance equity and inclusion concerns.  The right (which said very little about those rules to date) now thinks they are extreme.  The left will file a lawsuit to have them revoked.


You really need to lose your black or white, left or right mentality. Everything isn’t that simple.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 26, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really need to lose your black or white, left or right mentality. Everything isn’t that simple.


Coming from you that's kind of funny, especially considering that I'm a down the middle centrist on this issue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Coming from you that's kind of funny, especially considering that I'm a down the middle centrist on this issue.


You don’t know me, you assume about me and comprehension is lacking in your response.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 26, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don’t know me, you assume about me and comprehension is lacking in your response.


Meh...have seen enough and I have yet to meet a centrist troll.  They are usually on the left, sometimes on the right.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 28, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really need to lose your black or white, left or right mentality. Everything isn’t that simple.


You mean like how all teen suicide is the parents fault?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> You mean like how all teen suicide is the parents fault?


That’s a good starting point.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 28, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That’s a good starting point.


So your contradicting yourself now....well done.


----------



## Torros (May 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don’t know me, you assume about me and comprehension is lacking in your response.


Everyone knows you and what you're about. You're a joke, that's it.


----------

